# Upper Marlboro, MD - #A350051 YM Blk



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Upper Marlboro, MD | A350051


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

All I can say is...... EWWWWW AWWWWW, NICE. Gotta love them BGSD's.... :wub:


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I sent this listing to intake for VGSR and she has requested a volunteer to do a temperament test.

Lea


----------

